# Warning!! 3dsflashkart.com is really unreliable



## BastarB (Sep 27, 2016)

With this post I want to warn everyone about "3dsflashkart.com". They are unreliable as a seller and should be avoided at all costs! I’m feeling scammed by them.

You may ask “Why? I bought products from them and received them and they worked flawless”

Well my answer for that is that they MAY be reliable as long the product they deliver to you is working as advertised, so far so good. I however, received an EZ Flash IV that had a broken SD card slot with a broken spring in it. Even thou they clearly say on their website that all of their products are tested and guaranteed to work out of the box, mine didn’t and after three weeks of emailing them about this issue several times without any single reply I can’t do other than feeling scammed by them. 

So if you receive a broken product, prepare for nightmare.

I feel it's strange that gbatemp list this website at shoptemp, this website shouldn’t be supported AT ALL, they should be avoided, they don’t care about their customers, they should really be removed from shoptemps list of sellers, why is it even listed there?? 

You have now been warned, don’t let them have your money.

I don't really know what I can do now to get my money back or get an replacement flashcart...

Do you have any experience with this site, please share it!


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you sure you emailed the right email address?


----------



## BastarB (Sep 28, 2016)

Attacker3 said:


> Are you sure you emailed the right email address?



Of course, several times I used the correct email address, why wouldn't I?? I also used their online contact form to contact them without success


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 5, 2016)

I bought an r4i gold 3ds through them. Works as advertised. I'm using it on a dsi ver1.45. i only ever got 2 emails from them. One was a welcome email for registering and the other was "your item has shipped" complete with a tracking number.


----------

